# Free bees / removal in Dallas TX area



## 1artistwest (Aug 9, 2021)

I have a free bee hive that has built in my Tiki God on the back patio. Please call me if you are interested. 214-557-3824


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Have you contacted a local beekeeping club in the Dallas area? 
This pdf has a list of clubs in Texas:


https://texasbeekeepers.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/Association-Listing-2021-08-08.pdf


----------

